# How can i push the 1.4t to 250+ hp?



## cruzecustoms (Jun 28, 2021)

I met some cruze owners at IFO Hebron 9-4 about two weeks ago. One of them claimed their cruze pushed out 300hp on the 1.4t and I want to do the same. My only question is how can I do that?


----------



## iKendallTE (Feb 24, 2021)

cruzecustoms said:


> I met some cruze owners at IFO Hebron 9-4 about two weeks ago. One of them claimed their cruze pushed out 300hp on the 1.4t and I want to do the same. My only question is how can I do that?


If you visit ZZPerformance they have a lot of add-on options that can most likely get you the most out of your engine since they spend a lot of time perfecting the 1.4t. For a few grand, you could most likely get another 100+ hp out of your car, other than installing it and getting things welded


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

266 HP with this turbo upgrade and a tune BNR GTX250 1.4T Turbocharger-BNR-GTX250


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

If it was my car I would swing by ZZP's website drop a couple thousand and do a full engine build. Also if I was using most of their parts I would get them to tune it to. They do have their own Cruze and Sonic but I'm not sure what hp they are making. I'm sure you could find some Youtube videos or something that would tell you.


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

I would start with an engine swap lol


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Your pistons won't last!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Seems like it would cost more then a couple grand.

How about a turbo v6?


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Swapping in another engine would cost more then to just build the one he has.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

That's an ironic question OP. 250 HP at the flywheel is the goal I set for my build. I have everything torn down at the moment. I just need to find the time to install everything.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

300hp at the wheels you’ll be around the 200hp per liter area maybe a bit more. Doable in turbo performance applications but in economy turbo will be hard. 

At that point I’d very much start to consider forged pistons-rods-maybe crank. If on pump gas you’ll be needing quite a bit of boost. At that point you at very very lease will need a turbo wheel swap but a turbo better suited swapped in would be best, less you want tiny Garry to blow nothing but overly hot air. Fuel system upgrades, I’d get head work done and matched up on a flow bench, see if the block can tolerate some more bore. 

All in all it won’t be cheap and you’ll still be a one wheel wonder since there is no mechanical LSD AFAIK. May be a smart move to get into E85 at that point too.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> 300hp at the wheels you’ll be around the 200hp per liter area maybe a bit more. Doable in turbo performance applications but in economy turbo will be hard.
> 
> At that point I’d very much start to consider forged pistons-rods-maybe crank. If on pump gas you’ll be needing quite a bit of boost. At that point you at very very lease will need a turbo wheel swap but a turbo better suited swapped in would be best, less you want tiny Garry to blow nothing but overly hot air. Fuel system upgrades, I’d get head work done and matched up on a flow bench, see if the block can tolerate some more bore.
> 
> All in all it won’t be cheap and you’ll still be a one wheel wonder since there is no mechanical LSD AFAIK. May be a smart move to get into E85 at that point too.


What about this one?:









Sonic/Cruze Team MFactory Limited Slip Differential


This is an aftermarket limited slip differential (LSD) for your M32 6 speed Chevy Sonic or Chevy Cruze. Allows for traction at all times by providing the most power to the wheel with more grip. Unlike plate differentials (1,1.5,2-way) helical LSDs can supply different spin rates to each axle...




zzperformance.com


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> What about this one?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that’s great. So many folks dump thousands into engine but still run open diff (looking at you Honda crowd). This would be my first upgrade after bolt ons. At stock power with TCS off and a tune you can’t put power down out of tight corners without one wheel peel. Our suspension isn’t fancy double wishbone or multilink so LSD would be a huge help.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

All of us are running one wheel.

That traction control isn't made to last.

On another note.
Some dude built a v8 600 horses. And the only way he could make it happen. Was to weld the heads on.

This was a couple decades ago.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> All of us are running one wheel.
> 
> That traction control isn't made to last.
> 
> ...


I’m so disappointed GM is relying so much in TCS vs a LSD. the RS should have had the option or pack and or folks in snow would definitely see it’s use.


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

My goal was 250hp at the crank when I started. After the usual bolt-ons, including the Bosch 42# injectors, ZZP catless downpipe, etc and a custom Trifecta 'Elite' e85 tune, it seems - especially in cool weather - that I may have exceeded it by a few ponies according to the cars I can beat or stay with. No mods to the internals. Runs like a Swiss watch and very reliable.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> What about this one?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, that's pretty cool. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

BNR GTX250, Injectors, BNR Tune. 250HP all day without breaking a sweat. Push it harder with pistons and valvesprings.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I personally don't see more ponies out of an engine without modding the engine.

Other then maybe the turbo boost but even that can only go so far. Depending on your altitude.

See lots of guys cranking them up. With engine mods.

Higher compression pistons and modified heads. And mamifolds.


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Cruton said:


> My goal was 250hp at the crank when I started. After the usual bolt-ons, including the Bosch 42# injectors, ZZP catless downpipe, etc and a custom Trifecta 'Elite' e85 tune, it seems - especially in cool weather - that I may have exceeded it by a few ponies according to the cars I can beat or stay with. No mods to the internals. Runs like a Swiss watch and very reliable.


What mods you got?


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

cruze991 said:


> What mods you got?


Trifecta "Elite" tune with the e85 Calibration; ZZP catless downpipe; Bosch 42# injectors; MSD Coil Pack; FORGE waste gate actuator; K&N slab filter (note: I tried a popular intake kit $$ and the car ran slower as it seemed to be taking in too much hot air from under the hood)


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Cruton said:


> Trifecta "Elite" tune with the e85 Calibration; ZZP catless downpipe; Bosch 42# injectors; MSD Coil Pack; FORGE waste gate actuator; K&N slab filter (note: I tried a popular intake kit $$ and the car ran slower as it seemed to be taking in too much hot air from under the hood)


We have the same mods except I have an intake and a recirculating bypass valve. I was told I’m at an estimated 200 whp so around 240 crank


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Cruton said:


> Trifecta "Elite" tune with the e85 Calibration; ZZP catless downpipe; Bosch 42# injectors; MSD Coil Pack; FORGE waste gate actuator; K&N slab filter (note: I tried a popular intake kit $$ and the car ran slower as it seemed to be taking in too much hot air from under the hood)


You're at 250HP at the crank with those mods???


----------

